# OH MY GOODNESS.......look what showed up!!!



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you believe it, a brand new 10-16 PlowMaxx LiveEdge with 180 degree side wings, self levelling skid shoes, lateral floating blade, soft drive steel trip, quick attach matching paint for the Cat........AND a little sister to go along with it a 10' Liveboxx, it's also got the Live Edge and soft drive options.....the boys can't wait for snow.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*PlowMaxx*

Liveboxx with LiveEdge soft drive and skid steer quick attach.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*PlowMaxx*

PlowMaxx with skid steer attach.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Now you just need some white stuff to start falling out of the sky.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*Quick attach*

Close up of the quick attach, and 1 of 2 the hydraulic rams used to angle the blade.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*Side wing*

Side wing folded back. Shows a trip spring for the live edge as well as the black spring for the shoe.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice! I get a kick out of the description! Sounds like they need Ricardo Montelban to narrate a commercial for them! 

"Behold!! The New 10-16 PlowMaxx LiveEdge with 180 degree side wings, self levelling skid shoes, lateral floating blade, soft drive steel trip, quick attach, matching paint, and rich corinthian leather!"


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*Quick attach*

Quick attach on the Liveboxx, you can also see the lateral floating setup for the blade.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*Trip spring*

Heavy duty trip spring and down pressure set up for each edge.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Buswell Forest;2043387 said:


> Nice! I get a kick out of the description! Sounds like they need Ricardo Montelban to narrate a commercial for them!
> 
> "Behold!! The New 10-16 PlowMaxx LiveEdge with 180 degree side wings, self levelling skid shoes, lateral floating blade, soft drive steel trip, quick attach, matching paint, and rich corinthian leather!"


Thumbs Up
You can just imagine.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*Double The Fun*

The 2 Cats that are going to get to push these baby's. A 272D on the Liveboxx, and a 272XHP pushing on the PlowMaxx. I may just have to go run the XHP, it's got a backup camera, blue tooth radio, heated air ride seat, 2 speed etc. I think I'll charge my operater for all the fun he's going to be having.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Congrats..................a 10-16 on a skidsteer?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Saaa weet! Be sure to take some videos!!!!!!!!!Id love to see those in action. Congrats!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking units, congrats.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice what kind of money are those fancy things lol


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Mark, thanks for the compliment, "Congrats..................a 10-16 on a skid steer?", just cause my wife is from Kalamazoo she didn't bring the big snow, out here in Western Canada we don't the snow you guys do. A 272 can push a 14' box all day in straight lines, can't turn it though, so I'm pretty sure (hoping) a 272 XHP will be able to handle this. When you have the blade angled pushing you won't be piling snow in front like a box. When you've got it boxed up it'll be 10 - 12 feet. So we'll see. Big snow for us is 3". If it doesn't work, I'll have to beat up Paul with a wet noodle and go get a loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doin_It;2043545 said:


> Hey Mark,[QUOTECongrats..................a 10-16 on a skid steer?]


, just cause my wife is from Kalamazoo, out here in the west we don't the snow you do. A 272 can push a 14' box all day in straight lines, so I'm pretty sure (hoping) an XHP will be able to handle this. When you have the blade angled pushing you won't be piling snow in front like a box. When we've got it boxed up it'll be 10 - 12 feet. So we'll see. Big snow for us is 3".[/QUOTE]

It's all good, I was just surprised.

Congrats on getting her out of Michigan.

You're going to love the LiveEdge.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I used a Livedge on a skid last year...Was very impressed


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2043579 said:


> I used a Livedge on a skid last year...Was very impressed


Don't let OD hear you say that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2043716 said:


> Don't let OD hear you say that.


Ha-ha, I'm all good in the hood with good competition

I said in the past I'll say it now and I'll say it again it does scrape well


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2043717 said:


> Ha-ha, I'm all good in the hood with good competition
> 
> I said in the past I'll say it now and I'll say it again it does scrape well


We do really like our sectional though.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2043717 said:


> Ha-ha, I'm all good in the hood with good competition
> 
> I said in the past I'll say it now and I'll say it again it does scrape well


Just so I'm not hurting your feelings...The Artic Scrapes Very Well too...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Most do.
Last year was a record year, this year will top last year.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2043735 said:


> Most do.
> Last year was a record year, this year will top last year.


I just like the Metalpless better...Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2043740 said:


> I just like the Metalpless better...Lol


Pot stirrererer.

Me too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I could be wrong on numbers but I've heard more then a few times that the Arctic is twice the cost of Boss and MP is twice the cost of the sectional.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2043743 said:


> I could be wrong on numbers but I've heard more then a few times that the Arctic is twice the cost of Boss and MP is twice the cost of the sectional.


Quality does not come at a cheap price...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2043742 said:


> Pot stirrererer.
> 
> Me too.


You are not gonna lure me down the rabbit hole..I have gotten in enough trouble today...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2043744 said:


> Quality does not come at a cheap price...


And ur beer of choice is????

LoL

OP, I think bases of your description of work, the 10-16 is perfect


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2043745 said:


> You are not gonna lure me down the rabbit hole..I have gotten in enough trouble today...


MJD has been cracking the Whip, can't believe he shut down my thread either.... never got to deliver the punchline


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2043743 said:


> I could be wrong on numbers but I've heard more then a few times that the Arctic is twice the cost of Boss and MP is twice the cost of the sectional.


Pretty sure you heard wrong, but I wouldn't know for sure, I won't buy from my Artic dealer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Could be wrong, how much is a 10 ft skid?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I woke up this Morning...Still like the Metalpless Better..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2043752 said:


> Could be wrong, how much is a 10 ft skid?


I'll do some checking, I can't find the invoice in QB, it's tied in with the Normand blower I bought last year. My one and only apparently.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2043750 said:


> Pretty sure you heard wrong, but I wouldn't know for sure, I won't buy from my Artic dealer.


Why would you buy from your local Artic dealer when Pat is hooked up with Artic and just a 18pack down the road.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd give you the price I paid, but with taxes, shipping across the country to the west and being in Canadian $$$'s it wouldn't be near the same as you guys would get it for. I'm going to guess your price would be in that mid to high 6 grand to low 7's USD.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doin_It;2044334 said:


> I'd give you the price I paid, but with taxes, shipping across the country to the west and being in Canadian $$$'s it wouldn't be near the same as you guys would get it for. I'm going to guess your price would be in that mid to high 6 grand to low 7's USD.


For which one are you guessing?


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

10' LiveBoxx


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doin_It;2044378 said:


> 10' LiveBoxx


I need to do some price checking, mine wasn't that cheap.

Did you buy direct from Paul?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2044397 said:


> I need to do some price checking, mine wasn't that cheap.
> 
> Did you buy direct from Paul?


Mark you got a livebox, not a wing plow?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2044425 said:


> Mark you got a livebox, not a wing plow?


He has both...Takes a lot of equipment to keep the Monarcy going


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2044425 said:


> Mark you got a livebox, not a wing plow?


Correct, 10 footer for my 2 speed skid, that travels and plows over 6 MPH and I can stack old crusty snow without bending like a pretzel.



Defcon 5;2044442 said:


> He has both...Takes a lot of equipment to keep the Monarcy going


You're the court jester, my wing plow is an HLA that came with the tractor. I'm looking at a MP wing plow or whatever its called with the LiveEdge for another 2 speed skid that can plow faster than 6 MPH and I can stack old crusty snow without bending it like a pretzel.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2044463 said:


> Correct, 10 footer for my 2 speed skid, that travels and plows over 6 MPH and I can stack old crusty snow without bending like a pretzel.
> 
> You're the court jester, my wing plow is an HLA that came with the tractor. I'm looking at a MP wing plow or whatever its called with the LiveEdge for another 2 speed skid that can plow faster than 6 MPH and I can stack old crusty snow without bending it like a pretzel.


One Question??..With the Metalpless and HLA..Can you plow over 6mph and push up old crusty snow??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2044500 said:


> One Question??..With the Metalpless and HLA..Can you plow over 6mph and push up old crusty snow??


According to his FaceBook page.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2044500 said:


> One Question??..With the Metalpless and HLA..Can you plow over 6mph and push up old crusty snow??


Sorry for not making it clear.

I expect pushers to be able to plow over 6 MPH and stack into existing piles without stuff bending and urethane blocks popping off and then not being warranted because I did plow over 6 MPH and/or hit some ice in a pile.

I have ProTechs that are over 15 years old that are as straight as the day I bought them.

We'll see how the MP holds up over time, but so far so good.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2044506 said:


> Sorry for not making it clear.
> 
> I expect pushers to be able to plow over 6 MPH and stack into existing piles without stuff bending and urethane blocks popping off and then not being warranted because I did plow over 6 MPH and/or hit some ice in a pile.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome blades! I should be joining the Liveedge club by mid November with a 12-18.



1olddogtwo;2043743 said:


> I could be wrong on numbers but I've heard more then a few times that the Arctic is twice the cost of Boss and MP is twice the cost of the sectional.


It's only about 25% more. The price list I have from 2014 shows a 10 foot Liveboxx at 8245. I paid mid 6's for our last 10 foot Sectional in 2011. I would guess the Sectional would be over 7 now.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;2045342 said:


> Awesome blades! I should be joining the Liveedge club by mid November with a 12-18.
> 
> It's only about 25% more. The price list I have from 2014 shows a 10 foot Liveboxx at 8245. I paid mid 6's for our last 10 foot Sectional in 2011. I would guess the Sectional would be over 7 now.


Your just a trader....Olddog is gonna turn his back on you..Lol

What time I had with the Livedge I loved it...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

It's only about 25% more. The price list I have from 2014 shows a 10 foot Liveboxx at 8245. I paid mid 6's for our last 10 foot Sectional in 2011. I would guess the Sectional would be over 7 now.[/QUOTE]

I paid a little over $14k for a 16 foot metal pless last winter, my Boss dealer quoted me $7500 for a Boss LDR 16


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2045366 said:


> Your just a trader....Olddog is gonna turn his back on you..Lol
> 
> What time I had with the Livedge I loved it...


It's all good, JDG is a good guy.

To bad the salt trucks can't do over 6 mph, going to be a slow melt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter;2045379 said:


> I paid a little over $14k for a 16 foot metal pless last winter, my Boss dealer quoted me $7500 for a Boss LDR 16


A Boss is not comparable to a Sectional or LiveBoxx.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2045386 said:


> A Boss is not comparable to a Sectional or LiveBoxx.


Amen. No hands on Liveedge experience to back it up, but lots of Sectional.

And thanks 1OD!


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2045386 said:


> A Boss is not comparable to a Sectional or LiveBoxx.


I have all three, for the price the boss is pretty damn good pusher. The live edge is hands down the best scraping pusher, I just wish it had floating side panels that where at least comparable to the arctic or the boss. I have to buy 2 more 16 footers and I still can't decide which one to go with. The only thing I know for sure is that i won't be buying an arctic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter;2045475 said:


> I have all three, for the price the boss is pretty damn good pusher. The live edge is hands down the best scraping pusher, I just wish it had floating side panels that where at least comparable to the arctic or the boss. I have to buy 2 more 16 footers and I still can't decide which one to go with. The only thing I know for sure is that i won't be buying an arctic


Thanks for the first hand review.

If I was to choose of the 3
Metal Pless
Boss
ProTech
Arctic


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I like lists...Yes I have used all on the list..These are my top 3

1. Metal Pless

2. Boss

3. Protech

4. Scoopdogg

5. Arctic


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hahahaha, love it. 

Keep up the good work, I would have thought a pooper scooper would have rank higher.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd buy an Arctic long before a ProTech/ScoopDogg. 

Rubber edge sucks, and the IST is close enough in price to a Sectional that the salt you save will pay for the difference in 2 decent winters. True the blocks are somewhat problematic, but they've improved over the last couple seasons I do believe.

Boy did this thread get derailed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Derail....when the queen of drama and her jester shows up, of course it will happen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Still lots of good info being shared.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2045561 said:


> Still lots of good info being shared.


Yes, and laughs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2045557 said:


> Derail....when the queen of drama and her jester shows up, of course it will happen.


I was completely serious.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2045561 said:


> Still lots of good info being shared.


Info from people that don't see pushers through Sectional colored sunglasses...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2045557 said:


> Derail....when the queen of drama and her jester shows up, of course it will happen.


I take offense to that comment...Im a Moron...Not Jester..


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2045584 said:


> Info from people that don't see pushers through Sectional colored sunglasses...


I have a sectional and I like it, ok maybe its because I cant find used live edge for half price.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2045596 said:


> I have a sectional and I like it, ok maybe its because I cant find used live edge for half price.


They are fine pushers..Just making a point


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone ever use a virnig? Wing plow?

http://virnigmfg.com/product/new-hydraulic-snow-blade-pusher-combo-for-skid-steer/


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I like my sectional pushers. However, I wish Boss would make improvements to there pushers. You can't beat the price and durability. If they scraped a little better they would be hard to beat for the price.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ne1;2045996 said:


> I like my sectional pushers. However, I wish Boss would make improvements to there pushers. You can't beat the price and durability. If they scraped a little better they would be hard to beat for the price.


My ultimate pusher would consist of the metal pless live edge and the metal pless slip hitch, then it would have the side panels off an Arctic, and it would be built with the rugged du


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

]My ultimate pusher would consist of the metal pless live edge and the metal pless slip hitch, then it would have the side panels off an Arctic, and it would be built with the rugged durability of a boss and sold at the boss pusher price point. If somebody would build that, they would easily dominate the snow pusher market


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ne1;2045996 said:


> I like my sectional pushers. However, I wish Boss would make improvements to there pushers. You can't beat the price and durability. If they scraped a little better they would be hard to beat for the price.


If the Boss skid steer boxes had a sectional cutting edge like the backhoe and loader boxes it would make a big difference. The scrape (or lack thereof) is why we sold ours after a season.



Masssnowfighter;2046145 said:


> ]My ultimate pusher would consist of the metal pless live edge and the metal pless slip hitch, then it would have the side panels off an Arctic, and it would be built with the rugged durability of a boss and sold at the boss pusher price point. If somebody would build that, they would easily dominate the snow pusher market


And they'd also be out of business in a year for losing at least 3K on every box.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome! You sure thats not just the regular metal pless paint though?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;2046169 said:


> If the Boss skid steer boxes had a sectional cutting edge like the backhoe and loader boxes it would make a big difference. The scrape (or lack thereof) is why we sold ours after a season
> I agree. I also sold my boss 10' skid steer box after one season. It was very difficult to find the sweet spot where it would actually scrape good and not leave an inch of snow behind


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Do they now roll the blade?? Last year the blade was formed by putting it in a break and I never liked that. It looks Rolled from photos. send a front shot if you do not understand my question


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

iceman1;2046325 said:


> Do they now roll the blade?? Last year the blade was formed by putting it in a break and I never liked that. It looks Rolled from photos. send a front shot if you do not understand my question


Who you asking a picture from?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Doin_It;2047457 said:


> Who you asking a picture from?


Metal pless photo


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

iceman1;2047506 said:


> Metal pless photo


 I'll get you a couple in the AM, but I believe it's bent.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Here you go....


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;2045402 said:


> Amen. No hands on Liveedge experience to back it up, but lots of Sectional.
> 
> And thanks 1OD!


You guys are spending 14k for a push box? in NJ, you're lucky they're buying anything over top of the cheapest protech boxes...

Last season, i NEVER saw anyone with a Boss LDR box yet, we got a 14' last fall and was a bit over 6 grand, was a great price for what it is and what it does, hands down better than a straight protech base 16' box. We do nothing wide open enough to need anything larger than 14-16' ever.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Masssnowfighter;2046308 said:


> John_DeereGreen;2046169 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Boss skid steer boxes had a sectional cutting edge like the backhoe and loader boxes it would make a big difference. The scrape (or lack thereof) is why we sold ours after a season
> ...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ramairfreak98ss;2048230 said:


> Masssnowfighter;2046308 said:
> 
> 
> > What sweet spot are you referring to? you lower it down until it touches the ground, lower it a bit too far, it just slides up on the skid coupler plates... its the easiest box for new guys and experienced operators to run in the snow.
> ...


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

The boss website says the skid steer models have a self adjusting hitch, shouldn't that do almost the same thing to keep it level with the ground? (Not sure if thats new to them this year or not)


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

The slip hitch on the boss is no where near as good as the ones on the Metal Pless or the Arctics. Those two are drop and go pushers no matter what position your bucket is in. The Boss you have to have your bucket positioned perfectly every time to get it to scrape somewhat decent. But for how much they cost I cant complain to much about them. If money is no object though the Live Edge is definitely the cats ass


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;2048229 said:


> You guys are spending 14k for a push box? in NJ, you're lucky they're buying anything over top of the cheapest protech boxes...
> 
> Last season, i NEVER saw anyone with a Boss LDR box yet, we got a 14' last fall and was a bit over 6 grand, was a great price for what it is and what it does, hands down better than a straight protech base 16' box. We do nothing wide open enough to need anything larger than 14-16' ever.


Did you like the way the 14' scraped?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked this up today. Im still planning on buying another MP Live Edge but for $6,600 plus tax this Boss LDR16 is way to nice to pass up. I hope the few design changes they made make it scrape a little better then my bx12. One thing for sure is that thing is beefy as hell, its actually 10" taller then my metal pless. Once the snow starts flying I am going to have a little competition between my Metal Pless, Arctic Sectional and Boss pushers to see which one is the best overall pusher


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

That will be interesting to see. I'm hopeing the MP should win, as it edges will follow the contour of the lot as it's not just a trip edge.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Doin_It;2049867 said:


> That will be interesting to see. I'm hopeing the MP should win, as it edges will follow the contour of the lot as it's not just a trip edge.


I have no doubt the MP will be the best scraping pusher. My big question will be if paying twice as much for metal pless will be justified in cost savings. What percentage of time and salt usage will it save me over using a boss pusher. Arctics claim a 30%-50% reduction in labor and salt usage over a rubber edge pusher in which I totally agree with and Metal Pless can make that exact same claim as well. I am curious to know what Boss's reduction percentage would be over a rubber pusher. Im guessing it would be in the 20%-40% range. My other question is, how much is it going to cost to replace the live edge cutting edges once they eventually gets worn down. From the looks of it isn't going to be cheap. My dealer keeps telling me they last for 1,000 hours but still hasn't told me what they will cost to replace.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2050251 said:


> I have no doubt the MP will be the best scraping pusher. My big question will be if paying twice as much for metal pless will be justified in cost savings. What percentage of time and salt usage will it save me over using a boss pusher. Arctics claim a 30%-50% reduction in labor and salt usage over a rubber edge pusher in which I totally agree with and Metal Pless can make that exact same claim as well. I am curious to know what Boss's reduction percentage would be over a rubber pusher. Im guessing it would be in the 20%-40% range. My other question is, how much is it going to cost to replace the live edge cutting edges once they eventually gets worn down. From the looks of it isn't going to be cheap. My dealer keeps telling me they last for 1,000 hours but still hasn't told me what they will cost to replace.


I have read on here from a user that the MP edges do last a long time.

What are the black brackets on the top of that Boss for. They look like fork slots.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

if i remember right, Paul posted last year of 135.00 per foot. not a bad price at all.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2050264 said:


> I have read on here from a user that the MP edges do last a long time.
> 
> What are the black brackets on the top of that Boss for. They look like fork slots.


they are fork slots, the dealer left them on there


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Update, so we finally got to push some snow with our MetalPless 10x16. The first time out we had huge traction problems on just 2" of wet stuff. So we had to upgrad the tires. Here's my post about them on another posting

_Tire Review.....

So we finally got to use our new tires from Steve at True North Attachments in Fargo. We have a new Cat 272D XHP pushing a MetalPless 12x16. The Cat of course came with stock bar tires.

Our first time out, we had about 2" of wet snow. We were excited to try the new plow, but I have never seen an operator so frustrated with a piece of equipment, as he couldn't get any traction, and had to run, pushing half to 3/4 of a bucket full. what to do.....order new tires.

Well, the tires came, and we waited for snow again, sure enough we got 5". Not as wet as the first time out but heavy still.

Long story short, one of the sidewalls blew on our "new" recapped tires before we got to even use it. I called Steve and he had a new free replacement one on the way pronto. But the snow beat the tire here. Now what, gotta go plow that 5".

So we put the 2 original bar tires on the front and 2 of the new ones on the back and off went my operator. We have studded the tires with about 60 studs per tires. An hour later, he calls me from the skid, (radio has Bluetooth, so that's nice) and can't say enough about how well he can push with just the 2 tires on the back. Doesn't make to much of a difference whether he's boxed in at 10' or opens it up to 16', it keeps moving. Though it does slip he says wide open at a 16' push. So my fears are gone, when we put the other 2 tires on, she'll be a pushing machine. So ya, if you need traction to push, give Steve a call, those multi lugged, soft rubber compound tires, hook up and push all day._

Any way, if you are looking to provide your customers with a better product, and want to stand out from your competition, plus use *way* less salt, buy a Metalpless unit.

My goodness, these things scrape and follow your lots contour like no others. My one operator who for 10 years has run skids building roads/parking lots etc in the summer and plows in the winter couldn't stop dropping the F bomb on how the 10' LiveBoxx scrapes so much better then everything else he's every run over the years.

The guy running the 10'x16' sent me 3 texts during the night, and I quote his texts "THIS BLADE IS AMAZING" another said "None of our customers will want our ****** boxes back on their lot when they see how these things clean", the last text said, "A guy went past with his pickup and skid on a tallier, I think he broke his neck looking as I swung the blade wings back to scope mode"

So yea, the boys using them love 'em and so far our customers do to.


----------

